# Car dealers in Angeles



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Gene or anyone in Angeles,

Is there an area in Angeles where there are new car dealers congregated? I know where most are in San Fernando but I don't recall seeing them in Angeles. I might go to SM Clark tomorrow and I might stop to look at some cars.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> Gene or anyone in Angeles,
> 
> Is there an area in Angeles where there are new car dealers congregated? I know where most are in San Fernando but I don't recall seeing them in Angeles. I might go to SM Clark tomorrow and I might stop to look at some cars.


Don,

I don't off hand. Have never looked and when driving my eyes are glued to the road. Marquee Mall in AC often has new cars for sale inside. Either in entertainment center or towards the back inside on the ground floor.

Hopefully there will be others with some AC locations...


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I notice a few used car dealers on MacArthur highway going to the LTO from the SM mall area. I would not trust any of them!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Phil_expat said:


> I notice a few used car dealers on MacArthur highway going to the LTO from the SM mall area. I would not trust any of them!


I haven't seen them but even at home in the States I'd have little trust in used car dealers-Hahaha...


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Phil_expat said:


> I notice a few used car dealers on MacArthur highway going to the LTO from the SM mall area. I would not trust any of them!


I should have stated that I meant NEW car dealers. I went to SM Clark today but we left late so I did not have time to go anywhere else. I don't recall seeing new car dealers in Angeles??? There are a lot in San Fernando on JASA, so maybe that is the local new car dealer area.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I guess I answered my own question with our old friend, Google maps. I searched "car dealerships in Pampanga, Central Luzon" and it tells me the following are in the San Fernando area, but none in Angeles:

Ford
Isuzu
Toyota
Suzuki
Honda
Hyundai
Subaru
Chevrolet
Mitsubishi
Kia
BMW


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I agree, I have not found any new car dealers in Angeles but a lot in San Fernando. I was once considering buying a new car but change my mind for two reasons 1) I do not want the liability of an accident in the Philippines, 2) I am strongly considering moving my family to the USA for a better future for my daughter. A big consideration is the high import duty on automobiles in the Philippines. Many companies assembled cars in the Philippines. Buying one of these make of cars, I heard, there are no import duty.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Phil_expat said:


> I notice a few used car dealers on MacArthur highway going to the LTO from the SM mall area. I would not trust any of them!





Jet Lag said:


> I haven't seen them but even at home in the States I'd have little trust in used car dealers-Hahaha...


Jet Lag disagreed with my post! I did have to give some thought to my post and still say there are used car dealers on MacArthur highway but I can only think of one time he was wrong and it was a trivial item. I did check out many used car dealers on MacArthur highway but maybe it was past the LTO. Jet Lag is right again!


----------

